# UFC Fight Night 9: LIVE On SpikeTV Discussion Thread



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*UFC Fight Night 9: LIVE On SpikeTV*
Date: 4/5/2007
Event Type: UFC Fight Night
Location: Pearl Concert Theater at The Palms (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

*Main Card Bouts:*

Joe Stevenson vs. Melvin Guillard
Kenny Florian vs. Dokonjonosuke Mishima
Antoni Hardonk vs. Justin McCully

*Preliminary Bouts:*

Drew Fickett vs. Keita Nakamura
Kuniyoshi Hironaka vs. Forrest Petz
Naoyuki Kotani vs. Thiago Tavares
Wilson Gouveia vs. Seth Petruzelli
Roan Carneiro vs. Rich Clementi
Kurt Pellegrino vs. Nate Mohr


----------



## anton (Oct 15, 2006)

a LW headline fight? it cant be!

plus, yeaaaaa jeff joslin.


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

looks decent


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

stevenson FTW


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

meh not many big names. I hope ficketts fight gets telivised.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

You know, as much as some members of this forum (including myself) keep saying & thinking this, I'm gonna say it once again:

I hope Mir returns with his old form / mentality / skill set / hunger. 

C'mon Frankie.

If Hardonk puts him away...then it's *ALL OVER*.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm actually psyched to see Stevenson vs. Guillard. I'm not too excited to see Frank Mir again. The man has bad cardio a very poor striking abilities. Either this fight will go the distance or Hardok will KO him like Cruz and Vera.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

TREY B. said:


> You know, as much as some members of this forum (including myself) keep saying & thinking this, I'm gonna say it once again:
> 
> I hope Mir returns with his old form / mentality / skill set / hunger.
> 
> ...


Haha, Mir needs this bad, and if he cant beat Hardonk then the Mir we loved has gone forever! ashame he would've spiced the division nicely without the accident.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

What's the word on Hardonk? I've never heard of him. If anyone can fill me in, feel free. 

I'm looking forward to the return of Kenny Florian. If Mishima fights anything like he did against Stevenson, I predict a Kenny Florian first round submission. 

Gouveia vs. Ramirez catches my eye for some reason, too.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Frank Mir needs this win, if he loses again then likely his days in the UFC will be over. Im also excited for the Melvin vs. Joe fight, and hopefully Jeff Joslin can rebound from his loss to Josh Koscheck.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

TheJame said:


> *What's the word on Hardonk? I've never heard of him. If anyone can fill me in, feel free.*
> 
> I'm looking forward to the return of Kenny Florian. If Mishima fights anything like he did against Stevenson, I predict a Kenny Florian first round submission.
> 
> Gouveia vs. Ramirez catches my eye for some reason, too.


Hardonk's current MMA record is 5-2. He's has only had one UFC fight as of right now. He faced Sherman "The Tank" Pendergarst from MFS, at UFC 65. He won via TKO due to a *VICIOUS* leg kick ala Mirko / Yoshida from Critical Countdown 2006.

Here, check him out finishing "The Tank":










Hardonk is a student of two combat sports legends: Kickboxing's Ernesto Hoost and BJJ's Rickson Gracie. He has a submission victory over Wes Sims. 

He's a pretty damn good kick boxer: excellent striker, versed in submissions, and has POWERFUL leg kicks.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Of course, the most promising fight on the card(Joslin vs Hironaka), is a pre-lim. Frank Mir is finished, and I just wish Dana would realize this.

That Hardonk gif is suh-weet!


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol hardonk is a funny last name.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Mishima vs. Florian will be fun once it hits the mat...


----------



## scat (Oct 15, 2006)

Mishima K.O by Electric Wind God Fist


----------



## roguejestyr (Dec 31, 2006)

damn that kick was ridiculous!


----------



## bblack (Nov 8, 2006)

we will be in vegas that weekend and my bday present i just got tickets to the fight. will be my first live of ufc im excited and for what they cost, i sure hope it is an exciting one.


----------



## Chris Whicker (Mar 4, 2007)

Liddell is in a league above Tito is filled with alot of hot gas he might as well retire as long as Liddell is got #1. Also Henderson tore Wanderlei apart lol and Wanderlei wants a shot at Liddell?


----------



## Bebop (Aug 15, 2006)

I'm realing hoping to see the Joslin fight. I've been waiting to see him fight again after his fight with Koscheck; and it looks like I'm not the only one.

Stevenson vs Guillard should be good. I think Big Daddy's got this one.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like a decent card. I wanna see how Mir does that all I really will watch it for.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

thi could possibly make or break mir


----------



## thevarsmolta (Oct 16, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> thi could possibly make or break mir


Possibly? If he loses, he'd BETTER retire. The guys already lacks heart. Once the odds are against him, the fight is over. He had nothing going for him against Vera, and Hardonk chopped down a huge guy with leg kicks at UFC 65. I don't remember the guy's name, but he was a huge wrestler type, and Hardonk is all about heavy hands, knees and kicks.

Hardonk by TKO.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*vBookie is up for the KenFlo, Mir, and Stevenson fights. Go get your bet on. :thumbsup: *

*I think Mir can win but it will be a challenge.*


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> thi could possibly make or break mir


Mir has already been broken, alot of times. He will never be the same after his accident and i don't see him beating Hardonk.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

joslin looked like he had pretty crisp standup against kos. should ahve sprawled instead of giving up the takedown but he neutralized kos on the ground at least. kos didn't win, but he also didn't lose.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

In Joslin's defense, Kos is a great wrestler.

Joslin has excellent standup, and probably the best in the WW division. The problem is that he doesn't have a whole lot of power behind his punches, but he makes them count.


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Damone said:


> In Joslin's defense, Kos is a great wrestler.
> 
> Joslin has excellent standup, and probably the best in the WW division. The problem is that he doesn't have a whole lot of power behind his punches, but he makes them count.


I almost wish it was Fickett vs. Joslin. That would be an excellent bout, and would really allow Joslin to test his stand-up.

Damn, I really wanna train at Joslin Ju-Jitsu.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Hironaka vs Joslin will not get any complaints from me, but TheJame is right. Fickett vs Joslin should happen next. That would so freakin' rule. Like, really rule, as I dig the hell out of both guys.


----------



## Chin_Check (Mar 7, 2007)

Pretty good card. Let's go Frank!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

and mir drops out...


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

lol after everyone was getting behind him :laugh:


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

this will be the 2nd time in a row that Hardonk's opponent will be notified on relatively short notice.

I think Hardonk rocks, and I hope he kicks ass against whoever he fights.


----------



## fighter194 (Dec 7, 2006)

Joe has the style to beat melvin, but he needs to keep the takedowns coming non stop. He has a questionable chin, and if melvin hits him with a bomb, hes going to the canvas hard.


----------



## I.P.Freely (Dec 27, 2006)

Bebop said:


> I'm realing hoping to see the Joslin fight. I've been waiting to see him fight again after his fight with Koscheck; and it looks like I'm not the only one.
> 
> Stevenson vs Guillard should be good. I think Big Daddy's got this one.


Yeah me too. I loved the look of Joslin in his fight with Kos. In standup he was quick as a snake, and on the ground he was so mobile, he made it look like Kos was kind of bouncing up and down on him- Kos couldn't really do anything. Or that's how I remember it anyway.


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

SDS: Guillard Accuses Stevenson of Using HGH

SDS: Guillard Accuses Stevenson of Using HGH

oOoooo la la! Scandalous allegations already!


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

justn mucully is fighting hardonk now>?


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Yep, Tito's poolboy is fighting Hardonkadonk.


----------



## Blitz (Apr 2, 2007)

Stevenson/Guillard should be a really exciting fight, obviously Melvin wants to keep it standing and land some of those big bombs that he throws while Joe wants to secure the takedown and work that GNP before setting up the sub. The funny part about it is both fighters have given opponents severe cuts in the past. Melvin gave Josh Neer a very nasty cut and Joe did the same to Yves Edwards. I would like to see Melvin take this one via KO I have never liked Joe for some reason.

Hardonk is an impressive striker, i'm not saying anything wrong about it but I feel something a bit shaky about Mir pulling out with an undisclosed injury. I think that the UFC has been looking for Mir to get the big win so they have a reason to put him in there with Big Tim one more time. Now that Tim is coming off a loss as is Mir it seems like the perfect opportunity and I wouldn't be surprised if very soon they announce Sylvia/Mir. That being said I expect Hardonk to take his fight with McCully via TKO.

KenFlo should have a pretty easy night I see him submitting Mishima easily like Stevenson did. 

I'm also very excited to see the debut of the undefeated BJJ specialist Wander Braga, the fight probably won't be shown on TV but it should still be a great bout and I hope to catch it on an episode of unleashed later on.


----------



## stegall420 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Fight Night 9 Melvin and Joe*

Dude...everyone is predicting Stevenson to take Assasin. WTF? I admit, Joe Daddy looked good in TUF but he came into the UFC with less than spectacular results. A loss and a couple of booooooring decisions. Melvin can punch and kick harder than anyone within 3 weight classes and his ground game is improving every day. His wrestling is plenty good enough to sprawl off Joe's take down attempts. Here is my call for the fight. You guys tell me what you think.... Melvin will land some punches early in the fight forcing Joe to several failed takedown attempts that will continue to get increasingly sloppy untill he opens himself up for melvin to knock him out (might look alot like the last Tito/Liddel fight).


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

stegall420 said:


> Dude...everyone is predicting Stevenson to take Assasin. WTF? I admit, Joe Daddy looked good in TUF but he came into the UFC with less than spectacular results. A loss and a couple of booooooring decisions. Melvin can punch and kick harder than anyone within 3 weight classes and his ground game is improving every day. His wrestling is plenty good enough to sprawl off Joe's take down attempts. Here is my call for the fight. You guys tell me what you think.... Melvin will land some punches early in the fight forcing Joe to several failed takedown attempts that will continue to get increasingly sloppy untill he opens himself up for melvin to knock him out (might look alot like the last Tito/Liddel fight).



Damn rookies!

First off, Stevenson has only 2 DECISIONS in his UFC and 2 stoppages, with a record of 3-1.

Secondly, punch and kick harder than anyone within 3 weight classes?? you kiddin me? yeah he is strong but Anderson Silva would murder Melvin.

Anyways, had to clear that up. I have to agree with you somewhat, I believe that Melvin will be able to stuff Joe Stevensons takedowns and get the KO in the 2nd rd. 

I just hope Melvin doesnt get too cocky like he did against Neer and give up a stupid submission.

PS. Is it just me or does Melvin look alot like Wesley Snipes in Demolition Man?!?!


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

IMO Melvin's going to overpower Stevenson and the dude's quick as light I don't see Stevenson being overly succesful with takedowns, but there will be many attempts! and plenty of strikes in between!  

and Jeff Joslin! Welcome back, the guy looked great against Kos, standup = superb, ground game = superb, he neutralized Kos that whole fight I'm very excited to see him fight again.

and K.Flo, please win! I don't collect your newspaper articles for nuthing! I'll rip em off my roach infested wall you small bastard!!  (I'm so jealous)


----------



## Fear_Wanderlei (Apr 4, 2007)

What are your guys' predictions for the entire card?

I'll go with:
Guillard
Florian
Fickett
Tavares
Hardonk
Hironaka
Petruzelli
Clementi
Pellegrino


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I forgot if I did predicitons, if I did, then oh well, I'll do them again. If the predictions are different, then so be it.

Stevenson vs Guillard-Stevenson, sub, rd. 3.

Florian vs Mishima-Florian, sub, rd 2.

Hardonk vs McCully-Hardonk, TKO, rd 1.

Fickett vs K-Taro-K-Taro, unanimous decision.

Kurt Pellegrino vs Nate Morh-Pellegrino, sub, rd 1.

Kuniyoshi Hironaka vs "I Wish it Were Jeff Joslin" Forrest Petz-Hironaka, TKO, rd 3.

Wilson Gouveia vs Seth Petruzelli-Gouveia, TKO, rd 2.

Ron Carneiro vs Rich Clementi-Carneiro, split decision.

Kotani vs Tavares-Tavares, sub, rd 1.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

I don't think I made any predictions on tonight's card yet, so here goes:

*Stevenson* vs. Guillard - 2nd Round G-n-P Stoppage.
*Florian* vs. Mishima - Sub Round 3. 
*Hardonk* vs. McCully - TKO via Leg kicks, Round 1.
*Fickett* vs. Nakamura - Unanimous Decision.
*Pellegrino* vs. Morh - Sub Round 1.
*Hironaka* vs. Petz - KO, Round 2.
*Gouveia* vs. Petruzelli - Split Decision.
*Carneiro* vs. Clementi - Unanimous Decision.
Kotani vs. *Tavares* - Sub Round 1.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Kenny fighting first?? very odd selection no?!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kenflo and Mishima are scrappin' Some nice kicks landed by Kenflo


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Damn Mishima can take a whoopin'


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

2 rounds to Kenny. Mishima is gonna have to do somethin special in the 3rd.

KenFlo's kicks are intense!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

as soon as kenny sunk in the RNC i got up to write this...

one of the best fights i'v seen in a long time. very entertaining, lots of skill by both fighters. and won by and after a whole mess of spectacular ground fighting.

for anyone who doesn't appretiate ground fighting like that... go watch boxing!


EDIT: silly question... is this a spoiler friendly thread?


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Florian looked good tonight.

I like Mishima too but he's just got beaten by 2 really good LHW's.


----------



## baz00ca (Nov 22, 2006)

Mishima almost finished him with a straight knee bar but kenny escaped when mishima tried to transition it into a heel hook. kenny got mount, then teh back and puts him to sleep with the rear naked. great end to the fight


----------



## CroCop#1UFCfan (Dec 31, 2006)

Ken flo by Rear naked choke!! Nearly tapped to a heel hook, but escaped because he's that f'n good. 

Ken Flo will be in the PRIDE LW GP in my opinion, as he should be.:thumbsup: . Nice fight


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I agree pt447 it was awesome:thumbsup: Kenflo's leg is gonna hurt for sure. Mishima showed alot of heart but pretty much got beat up the whole time.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow, good things in the future for PRIDE being bought... as the above said... the smaller guys in the UFC belong in a PRIDE tourny!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Kenflo looked like he got a little lax when Mishima pulled out that kneebar. He was in a bad spot there for awhile.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

KenFlo looked in control right from the beginning. 

10 seconds of scaryness but other than that it was very impressive from Kenny.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> I agree pt447 it was awesome:thumbsup: Kenflo's leg is gonna hurt for sure. Mishima showed alot of heart but pretty much got beat up the whole time.


that was one beast of a fight. first half textbook and awsome striking, then second half, definition of ground fighting!

Mishima lost two straight but he was certainly half that fight!!!


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

"A new kenny florian"? 

all should run in fear... this guy's legit!


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

"I was waiting for my knee to touch my ass."


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

What a win for Florian, I thought Mishima had him with that heel hook, looked like Florian was just about to tap but then decided to try and withstand the submission once more and got out, very impressive victory with that rear naked choke right after getting out.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

wow... UFC in Texas? the UFc really is starting to move around a bit!


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

That knee bar was deep, excellent heart by the last Samurai. Kenny looked really good tonight, incredible improvement from his war with Sherk.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone else think McCully/Hardonk got on the air because of Tito being in McCully's corner???


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Thats clearly the best Kenflo we've ever seen. Mishima is gonna have trouble walking tomorrow. Those leg kicks were viscious. With his jui jitsu already being good, Kenflo looks legit if his muay thai is gonna stay that textbook.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Does anyone else think McCully/Hardonk got on the air because of Tito being in McCully's corner???


why? what fight would they be hyping with Tito?


----------



## mrmyz (Nov 23, 2006)

florian did good more blood please


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Does anyone else think McCully/Hardonk got on the air because of Tito being in McCully's corner???


If you look at the rest of the fights... nothing really jumps out at me as something I'd rather see.

Maybe Fickett? But he's been on tv a lot.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

pt447 said:


> why? what fight would they be hyping with Tito?


They're really pushing his whole involvement in Team Punishment. 2 times in Kenny/Mishima Goldberg mentioned his Tito being in the corner


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I wanna see Stevenson vs. Guillard already.....


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

_Sniff Sniff_ I smell a KO


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Rambler14 said:


> If you look at the rest of the fights... nothing really jumps out at me as something I'd rather see.
> 
> Maybe Fickett? But he's been on tv a lot.


I rather see that fight, but meh.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Boring.....someone should do something


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

1st rd McCully....Hardonk shoulda finished up that armbar easily....


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

McCully almost gets caught in an armbar end of round 1


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

For someone that trains under Rickson Gracie, that should have been it. USE YOUR LEGS!!!


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> For someone that trains under Rickson Gracie, that should have been it. USE YOUR LEGS!!!


Yeah no doubt. They just said it before his crappy attempt at an armbar


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Imagine if this was Big Nog, or Mir never got injured.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm going to be adding

"The Insane One"

to my list to crappy UFC nicknames.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

2rds McCully...not impressed with either, hopefully Hardonk can keep it on the feet so we see some sparks.


----------



## UTapped (Apr 4, 2007)

The cans...the cans... I can't keep looking at the cans...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I'm going to be adding
> 
> "The Insane One"
> 
> to my list to crappy UFC nicknames.


repped:thumbsup: :laugh:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

McCully is garbage. His ground game is horrible, it's just that Hardonk's is worse. Hopefully Rickson isn't watching. I hate looking at this guy to: fat, white, uneven beard, dread locks.


----------



## canpaddle (Jun 23, 2006)

*Kenny Florian fight*

It was a good fight but I laughed my ass off in the post fight interview with Joe Rogan. Kenny is up there in the ring sipping on his can of soda.:cheeky4: :cheeky4: FAKE FAKE FAKE FAKE for one thing he's not even drinking it and he's faking like he's swallowing! It's so stupid! Then upon closer inspection you will notice that the can is not even opened. So he's faking that he's drinking, then he's faking that he's swallowing, then we find out that the can isnt even open. :cheeky4: :cheeky4: :cheeky4:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

You gotta have crappy fights like this sometimes to make the good ones even more entertaining


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

The worst part about this fight was that it took the entire 3 rounds! So we can't get to see an extra 1 or 2 fights!

Maybe there will be time.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

cabby said:


> You gotta have crappy fights like this sometimes to make the good ones even more entertaining


This is live tv though. Imagine how many people might have ditched this fight. It sucks yes, but for the general fan they save the crapper fights for tuf alumni.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> McCully is garbage. His ground game is horrible, it's just that Hardonk's is worse. Hopefully Rickson isn't watching. I hate looking at this guy to: fat, white, uneven beard, dread locks.


i agree!:thumbsdown:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> This is live tv though. Imagine how many people might have ditched this fight. It sucks yes, but for the general fan they save the crapper fights for tuf alumni.


yes very true


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

:laugh: @ Rogan. "Goldberg selling it. I almost thought that was an exciting fight"


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Aight, time for the Main Event.

GO JOE STEVENSON!
I HAVE A MILLION POINTS WAGERED ON YOU!


----------



## Hendo (Mar 2, 2007)

*Antoni Hardonk vs. Justin McCully*

Justin McCully ****ing suck ........ lay n gay .....Hardonk work submission buddy


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Rambler14 said:


> The worst part about this fight was that it took the entire 3 rounds! So we can't get to see an extra 1 or 2 fights!
> 
> Maybe there will be time.



Mate im lookin at the undercard results and believe me it aint lookin so sweet:thumbsdown:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why is there a wwe movie (I think it is anyways. WAR STONE COLD) getting air time on the UFC? Anyways. This should be a good one, either Joe Daddy gets the sub or Melvin gets a wild swing in. Hopefully the first. And this is weird but I could have sworn I saw Samoa Joe (pro-wrestler) in the ready room with Melvin


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Did Hardonk have the worst ground game and takedown defense you've ever seen? I'll go ahead and answer YES for you. Man, with that kids kickboxing experience, if he would learn some wrestling and bjj he'd be good.

Oh well. Joe Daddy vs. Melvin will more than make up for it.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jesus wat a shitty fight and wat kinda nickname is the insane one


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

The Florian-Mishima fight is my thrird favourite fight of the year behind Gomi-Diaz & Griffin-Edgar.

BTW what fights have they shown on spike? I was alittle late coming home.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Terry77 said:


> Why is there a wwe movie (I think it is anyways. WAR STONE COLD) getting air time on the UFC? Anyways. This should be a good one, either Joe Daddy gets the sub or Melvin gets a wild swing in. Hopefully the first. And this is weird but I could have sworn I saw Samoa Joe (pro-wrestler) in the ready room with Melvin


not sure, but it's interesting how the WWE got airtime on the TNA station! sly bastard vince...


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Did Hardonk have the worst ground game and takedown defense you've ever seen? I'll go ahead and answer YES for you.


I dunno man, Heath Herring may disagree with you.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

McCully is a weirdo. Haha HAPPY EASTER BABY:laugh:


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I dunno man, Heath Herring may disagree with you.


ooh, low blow... 

*shakes head in pity*


----------



## willyg123 (Sep 19, 2006)

In my eyes Kenny Florian looked like a chump in that fight. First of all with his fake drinking like you said. But what i really didnt like was he threw a late punch in the first round and then he held that choke in long after mishima was out he showed no class.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Rambler14 said:


> I dunno man, Heath Herring may disagree with you.



I'll agree:thumbsup: Herring had the worst ground performance ive seen in quite sometime.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Herring vs. Hardonk might actually be an entertaining fight, if Herring beats Imes.

We know they'll both stand & trade until one of them gets KTFO.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> I dunno man, Heath Herring may disagree with you.


:laugh: Very true, but at least he has the injury excuse and an actually good fighting career to back him up.


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

I would have rather watched two girls fight. At least then you have a chance for a bewbie to pop out.


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

willyg123 said:


> In my eyes Kenny Florian looked like a chump in that fight. First of all with his fake drinking like you said. But what i really didnt like was he threw a late punch in the first round and then he held that choke in long after mishima was out he showed no class.



x2 he held that choke to long almost pisses me off as much as when gracie broke that dudes arm way after a tapped out, thats just un called for, and he fake drank like 6 times in the post interview haha lame


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

Give the guy a break man. He took this fight on short notice and he's only had one fight in 6 years and it was his first fight on the big stage. He won didn't he? I guarantee he'd kick your ass 9 days out of the week. Ask Antoni if he sucked. It's not like he's gonna keep it standing with an Ernesto Hoost protege. Moron. Antoni sucks anyway, that was the worst armbar attempt I've ever seen in my whole life. But yea it was boring as ****. He doesn't suck though, he had some legit excuses.


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

it was lame but hey he did what he needed too


----------



## rob the plumber (Oct 15, 2006)

Kenny looked ok I thought. It was not a cheap-elbow-fest.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

i didnt even watch the whole fight i was so boring...next up is the main even i think

Melvin is gonna win


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

The BJ vs. Pulver hype. Good play.....


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

How many times can we hear:
"It's the craziest season ever!"

???

BJ is hilarious... he's so damn cocky.

Pellegrino vs. Mohr!


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> Give the guy a break man. He took this fight on short notice and he's only had one fight in 6 years and it was his first fight on the big stage. He won didn't he? I guarantee he'd kick your ass 9 days out of the week. Ask Antoni if he sucked. It's not like he's gonna keep it standing with an Ernesto Hoost protege. Moron. Antoni sucks anyway, that was the worst armbar attempt I've ever seen in my whole life.


Thank you. :thumbsup: 

We all know the fight was somewhat boring. But McCully, taking the fight on 3 weeks notice, took Hardonk completely out of his game. He outwrestled him and layed some GnP on him. It wasn't the most exciting fight, but for a UFC debut after a short notice of training, he did good.

Get pissed at Hardonk. He blew ass. His takedown defense was terrible and so was his sub game. Hardonk had several chances to win and didnt even know how to do it. So blame him for the bad fight.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

kds13 said:


> Thank you. :thumbsup:
> 
> We all know the fight was somewhat boring. But McCully, taking the fight on 3 weeks notice, took Hardonk completely out of his game. He outwrestled him and layed some GnP on him. It wasn't the most exciting fight, but for a UFC debut after a short notice of training, he did good.
> 
> Get pissed at Hardonk. He blew ass. His takedown defense was terrible and so was his sub game. Hardonk had several chances to win and didnt even know how to do it. So blame him for the bad fight.




well it was Danas fault for even bringing these 2 lames in the ring for a show


Bad Dana... do ur job better


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> How many times can we hear:
> "It's the craziest season ever!"
> 
> ???


that'd be a great drinking game. drink every time rogan says "crazy"... lol


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

kds13 said:


> Thank you. :thumbsup:
> 
> We all know the fight was somewhat boring. But McCully, taking the fight on 3 weeks notice, took Hardonk completely out of his game. He outwrestled him and layed some GnP on him. It wasn't the most exciting fight, but for a UFC debut after a short notice of training, he did good.
> 
> Get pissed at Hardonk. He blew ass. His takedown defense was terrible and so was his sub game. Hardonk had several chances to win and didnt even know how to do it. So blame him for the bad fight.



Exactly, if Hardonk had any sort of take down defense we could've had a stand up brawl. Hardonk shoulda taken it in the 1st rd with that armbar attempt (if you can call it that)


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Typical smack talking...

**snooze**


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

This was a much better fight for Kenny I think. I was somewhat impressed with him. But I too noticed the late punch, a couple fence grabs, and holding that choke in. I thought it was pretty cool how he got outta that leg lock though. I really thought he tapped for a second until I saw the replay I was getting pissed. He showed some good standup in this fight but not much class.


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

those guys were scrambling all over the ground. only thing i liked that i saw from kenny was his leg kicks, they seemed like they were doin some damage. the choke was bull, when a fighter taps he shouldnt end up asleep. especially to a fighter from asia who is probably used to a lot more respect than that. ive never liked kenny but ill keep the boston thing out of it hahah.

i think we are in need of a gif of mishima's cartwheel kick that actually landed


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I don't like how Kenny pretends to be Asian. It's annoying to actual asians. Especially with his lack of class and respect.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

wats with all the stupid nicknames? the insane one and batman?? :dunno:


----------



## 941Fighter (Apr 3, 2007)

funkymunky said:


> i think we are in need of a gif of mishima's cartwheel kick that actually landed


lol that was pretty sick and then the backhand punch right after...mishimas a fun fighter to watch


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Mohr's got some good hands. Looks like he is in trouble on the ground tho. And yup he just tapped


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

cabby said:


> Mohr's got some good hands. Looks like he is in trouble on the ground tho. And yup he just tapped



:laugh: :laugh: at Rogans comment.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Next we'll have "Big Daddy Cool" vs. "Super Macho Man"


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Finally.......THE MAIN EVENT OF THE EVENING!!!!!


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

*Kurt Pellegrino*

What do you guys think of him? 

I thought it was funny when Rogan pointed out his booger. Did anyone else find it a bit wierd with him saying Hermes will be champ and I'll be #1 contender forever? Sounds like Hermes has his own little b*tch. :laugh:


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

e-thug said:


> :laugh: :laugh: at Rogans comment.


Rogan rules:laugh: He seemed pretty miffed at his attempt at breakdancing.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> What do you guys think of him?
> 
> I thought it was funny when Rogan pointed out his booger. Did anyone else find it a bit wierd with him saying Hermes will be champ and I'll be #1 contender forever? Sounds like Hermes has his own little b*tch. :laugh:


ooooooo Little hash on the guy ... i think Franca will be champ im not his bit** i thout it was funny that he pointed out his booger too....

cant believe he said that i wish i was paying attention to wat he was saying


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

His grappling looked solid. His stand up and break dancing needs work. Mohr was gonna outclass him on their feet. And that was only after at 30 second observation. His hands weren't quick.

But if he works on it, his grappling seems fairly solid enough to hang with some LW guys.


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

kurt looked really good. the guy he was fighting looked really good on his feet. i guess batman didn't go through with his promise of standing. he just needs better BJJ and then he'll do great.


----------



## liveson777 (Aug 18, 2006)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 

his break dancing needs work eheheheh good one


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

????

They just had a commercial for Ortiz vs. Dana next Thursday

Oops. Or is this really going to happen?


----------



## funkymunky (Jan 2, 2007)

hahah i was thinkin the same thing, that hermes has a b*tch. I know a lot of people dont like Rogan, but for me it makes it so much more entertaining to see what he says. how long has Rogan called Goldberg "Goldie"? i just noticed it now, is this sumthin new?


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

yeah it was bs he held the choke for longer. his standup looked good, and everything else was cool. 

MISHIMA IS AWESOME THOUGH. i dont care if he loses all the time hes a resilient guy and hes fun to watch.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Rambler14 said:


> ????
> 
> They just had a commercial for Ortiz vs. Dana next Thursday
> 
> Oops. Or is this really going to happen?


Hopefully it will happen for real


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

terrible. just terrible. layngay. that armbar SHOULD have finished him. cmon man. if you have a blue belt in jiujitsu you should be at least DECENT at submissions. there were armbars and triangles SCREAMING at him. ****ing frustrating


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah, it looks like tito will fight dana lol. Hey who won the other fights by the way? I just watched the fight before guillards fight.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

941Fighter said:


> x2 he held that choke to long almost pisses me off as much as when gracie broke that dudes arm way after a tapped out, thats just un called for, and he fake drank like 6 times in the post interview haha lame


 His eyes were closed as tight as he was squeezing. I don't think he realized that the hands pulling on his belonged to big John.


----------



## UTapped (Apr 4, 2007)

More likely it will be a clip show, hopefully with something behind the scenes, and a ton of commercials.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

maybe its dana's payback for tito backing out


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Woohooo!!!!

Go Joe!!!!


Stevenson should get the winner of Sherk/Franca.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

holy shit... hahahahahaahahahahahaaha


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Im glad Joe won....Guillard showing that disrespect, not impressed with Guillard.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Holy Chirst!

I never thought it would end that quick. WOW.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

lol that was sad...


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

wow. Impressed. Joe Stevenson just schooled guillard.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

wow wtf? it ended so quick


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Ya My Boy Stevenson


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

impressive win by stevenson. i lost 800,000


----------



## khaldun007 (Oct 15, 2006)

*joe daddy*

holy crap that was a fast fight. melvins hands looked fast. but daddy got him with a good shot. once it came to the ground it was over. just crazy

i was really hoping for a nice war, but it was invitable that ONE of them be knocked out or submitting in the first round i think. not going to be known as one of the best ufc fights though. meh.


----------



## DanMMAFan (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, Stevenson wins in like 30 seconds.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Now everyone sees why I picked Joe Daddy...


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

i love it when cocky assholes get mutilated...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

My respect for Stevenson just went up. He showed Guillard a lot of empathy and respect. Maybe Melvin will learn from his example?


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

WOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! once melvin came in like a cocky mofo i just wanted him to get CTFO!!!!!!!
Joe kinda came in with his head down but melvin stumbled.....Melvin just threw joe to his back...definetely stronger! but guilotineD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Hahahahahaha......Melvin Guillard shows everyone what the joke he really is, and like I said before, this isn't "could go either way"...what a damn joke.

Little difference between Joe Stevenson and Rick Davis huh Melvin?


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

Damn Cabby, you're usually on the money!

That was horrendous. He ate that jab and that was it. Melvin has a long way to go...

Other thoughts, why is Mishima in the UFC? He gave Stevenson his neck like 5 times, and then against Florian he had no gas... 

All in all this was a pretty sad show, good thing it was free.


----------



## Rambler14 (Jul 10, 2006)

Guillard has a lot of potential, he just needs to grow up.


----------



## imrik32 (Dec 31, 2006)

I defintely wanted to see Melvin win. He's fast and his explosiveness is insane, but Melvin can't control his explosiveness. This is apparent with how he went balls to the wall and started throwing after he hit him with a slight jab, which is when he was then taken down and submitted.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

It looked like Stevenson was looking for the KO via head butt...


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Joe didnt "eat" anything, if anything Melvin was dazed from one of JOES strikes then it was over, you'll see the Melvin fanbase die quickly now, like I said, his 15 minutes of fame will be over on April 5th.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

boo, stevenson "jesussed"...


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Rambler14 said:


> Guillard has a lot of potential, he just needs to grow up.


 :thumbsup:


----------



## AdRath (Nov 16, 2006)

I am so glad Joe won that one. Melvin rubs me the wrong way big time plus he can't seem to keep himself out of submissions. He simply can't hang with multidemensional fighters. Maybe he will finally put away his ego and improve... or at least learn submission defence.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Beeno said:


> Damn Cabby, you're usually on the money!
> 
> That was horrendous. He ate that jab and that was it. Melvin has a long way to go...
> 
> ...


Yes bad night for me:laugh:


----------



## Beeno (Jul 28, 2006)

I didn't mean Joe ate the jab, Melvin did


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Beeno said:


> I didn't mean Joe ate the jab, Melvin did


Oh okay, yes he did


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, Melvin still wouldn't shake Joe's hand, and made sure Joe knew it by shaking the hand of everyone in his corner.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I think Melvin made a mistake after Joe caught him with the left he threw a hard right out of frustration.
I just have to say Joe has some serious bicep streght arm in and still finished it. Melvin should have went with it and let Joe come to him, U saw how it worked he caught him with 2 lefts and I belive a straight.
WAR JOE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
And WAR MELVIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I had a feeling the fight was going to turn out that way, as soon as joe got the takedown i knew the fight was over, Melvin's ground game is just too bad. I was hoping Melvin would win though.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

jasvll said:


> Wow, Melvin still wouldn't shake Joe's hand, and made sure Joe knew it by shaking the hand of everyone in his corner.


what a *****


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

*Who's your daddy, Melvin?*

I just had to after all that sh*t talk and he got exposed by Stevenson. Damn, that was so fast though, I was expecting a 2nd round submission.

Guillard was a jackass for not showing Stevenson respect neither before or after the fight. He deserved that humiliating loss after talking all that sh*t.

I am sure some Guillard fans are going to -rep me, but I don't care, that was a slick victory by Stevenson. Props to him. (I am not a not a Guillard hater, I think he is exciting to watch, but he was stupid to talk all that sh*t because he had a good chance at losing once Stevenson got him to the ground.)

*Edit:* Stevenson was a class act, he did not even talk bad about Guillard after he made quick work of him. He even gave Guillard encouragement, I bet Guillard wouldn't have done any of that.


----------



## kds13 (Nov 27, 2006)

Melvin acted childish like usual refusing to shake Joe's hand. Looks like he payed for it. He was thrown off balance with that jab and from then on it was downhill. Crazy.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Lost alot of respect for Melvin. Melvin needs to get over himself.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Show thoughts...

Florian looks pretty good. Mishima looks pretty shitty. Still, this was a fun fight, and Florian brought the legkicky goodness. That kneebar by Mishima was pretty swank, the RNC by Florian was even swanker.

McCully sucks. Hardonk has bad TD defense, and had so many chances to sub McCully it's not even funny. Geez, these guys stunk up the joint. I don't want to see anymore HW fights on UFN. Seriously, it's a curse. Well, I wouldn't mind if it were Cro Cop fighting. Only he can break the dreaded HW UFN curse. "The Insane One" is such a horrible nickname, and Goldberg constantly calling him that was ridiculous.

Pelegrino has crazy hair. Damn, Herring, Sinosic, Franca, and now Pelegrino? Nice leglock, and douchey dance by Batman.

Stevenson dispatches Melvin without even breaking a sweat. Hey, Melvin really is like Kevin Randleman! I am laughing at the people who actually thought Melvin was even a title contender. Fortunately, Melvin is young enough to work on his incredibly shitty sub defense.

Overall this wasn't a bad show.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

He didnt even touch gloves. Stevenson looked like he was going to kill him after that.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

:laugh: YES!!! I'm so glad Melvin lost, I made a topic earlier about how badly I wanted him to get KTFO. Thank you Joe Daddy!!


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

I m just really dissapointed in Mishima...He used to be cool, man.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

i called it from the begining he's an overrated *****


----------



## Kujo (Mar 4, 2007)

Sometimes you get what you deserve!


----------



## TYKIDD (Dec 6, 2006)

I Knew It.


----------



## TheSuplexor (Jun 2, 2006)

HAHA cocky little dude goes downnnnnn


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah i think Joe snapped when Melvin didnt even touch gloves....


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

*Joe Daddy Mo****ing Stevenson!!!!*

Man joe out struck melvin, overpowered him, and showed melvin he cant back his shit up! I think joe snapped when melvin didnt even show respect to touch his gloves.


----------



## Wise (Oct 8, 2006)

I dont mind the prefight shit talking, I think thats a big part of hyping yourself up and promoting a fight. Not touching gloves though is just standoffish and retarded. You might be a decent fighter Melvin, but thats some suck shit stuff. Glad you lost, and not just lost but got *****ed.


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

im sory wgat happende in the fight, iomiseed it?


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> Yeah i think Joe snapped when Melvin didnt even touch gloves....


Joe look possessed on his way to the octagon, he looked like a guy you don't want to **** with....Melvin ****ed with him, and paid the price.

And like most of you have said, not touching gloves is completely disrespectful, and not only did Melvin prove he turned out to be a joke when he's not facing a half ass CAN, but it also proved that Joe Stevenson is the REAL deal.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

CroKid said:


> im sory wgat happende in the fight, iomiseed it?


Stevenson rocked Melvin with a nice punch, took him down with ease, tried to go for a leglock, said "Screw it!" and then guillotine choked him out. All of this in under 30 seconds.


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

Err, I don't think he rocked Guillard. He caught him leaning in because Guillard likes throwing those wild hooks and it just caused him to become unbalanced when he connected (Stevenson even said it himself that it was not a hard punch). He took the opportunity to shoot for the takedown and ... well, the rest is history.

I am surprised Guillard tapped, I thought his pride would have just let him get choked out. Even after the fight, he showed no respect for Stevenson, while Stevenson said some encouraging words to him. Major props to Stevenson. :thumbsup:


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

Mishima vs. Florian was the best fight of the night, obviously. I've always liked watching Florian fight, and he looked his best here, and Mishima..didn't. I'm a bit surprised it took Florian that long to put him away, but that was still a sweet finish. Kenny Florian nearly tapping out from that knee bar/heel hook was pretty crazy, I could've swore he tapped once but like, changed his mind. Oh well.

It looks like McCully adopted the Matt Hamill style of ground and pound, he looked like crap except for a few shots that didn't really seem to hurt Hardonk. The highlight of this fight was my Dad and I killing ourselves laughing when it sounded like Joe Rogan said "Hardon slipping out the back door!". Other than that, very uneventful. McCully proved me right when I predicted he'd probably be a major douchebag. What a lame post-fight interview to go with a lame fight.

For some reason, I didn't have much faith in Guillard after seeing Gabe Rudeuger take him down at will and nearly pound him out. Stevenson is the best grappler in the Lightweight division, and Guillard is probably one of the worst. I didn't expect the tapout that quickly, but I knew it would be coming. 

Not the best Ultimate Fight Night they've had, but Florian vs. Mishima made it watchable.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The 2 vBookie events for the Ultimate Fight Night 9 have been settled. Congratulations to all the winner in and out of the octagon. UFC 69 is Saturday and you have until NOON on Saturday to place your bets for UFC 69. Good luck.

Ultimate Fight Night 9 Results:
Joe Stevenson beats Melvin Guillard by Submission
Justin McCully beats Antoni Hardonk by UD
Kenny Florian beats Dokonjonosuke Mishima by Submission
Drew Fickett beats Keita Nakamura by UD
Kurt Pellegrino beats Nate Mohr by Submission
Kuniyoshi Hironaka beats Forrest Petz by UD
Wilson Gouveia beats Seth Petruzelli by TKO
Roan Carneiro beats Rich Clementi by UD
Thiago Tavares beats Naoyuki Kotani by UD*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> I don't think I made any predictions on tonight's card yet, so here goes:
> 
> *Stevenson* vs. Guillard - 2nd Round G-n-P Stoppage.
> *Florian* vs. Mishima - Sub Round 3.
> ...


8-1...

That's what I'm talkin 'bout baby!


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

TREY B. said:


> 8-1...
> 
> That's what I'm talkin 'bout baby!


Haha, wasn't too hard of a night to call, although Mishima disappointed me and Herb Dean ****ed over Hardonk.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

*This is why I'm hot!....Wait a second, I lost in 27 seconds.*

Did you guys hear the song Melvin was walking out too! Does he actually think he is the shit? I meen theres a thing call Shit talking to get hype for a fight, but when you say sooooo much stuff and actually believe it and actually walk out to a song saying this is why im hott. 
Man I had a great laugh last night.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I don't like that ****in song at all


----------



## 6sidedlie (Nov 19, 2006)

It was an alright UFN I suppose:

Decent fight with Florian. Nice submission attempts both ways and excellent leg kicks. If the Jap didn't gas this could've been a whole lot better.

The Mcully fight could go down in history as one of the boringest fights ever. I beg the world to not have an O'Brien/Mcully fight, crap crap crap.

Stevenson. Great submission, no doubt. Florian vs Stevenson is what I want to see next and would be a pretty exciting fight if you ask me.


----------



## gonnabeawhippin (Apr 5, 2007)

First of all about what pellegrino said, its because they are temamates, and alot of teams wouldnt fight each other.

Way to go joe, i thought melvin might have a little somethin for him but joe schooled him, and showed great class at the end after being mouthed off to for the last few weeks. Joe is a classy guy for sure. i woulda wanted to tell melvin exactly what i though, but joe, hes a nice guy


----------



## LionsDen32 (Feb 4, 2007)

lol that songs fkin annoying......and melvin got owned


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

milkkid291 said:


> Did you guys hear the song Melvin was walking out too! Does he actually think he is the shit? I meen theres a thing call Shit talking to get hype for a fight, but when you say sooooo much stuff and actually believe it and actually walk out to a song saying this is why im hott.
> Man I had a great laugh last night.


He’s young (only 24) and I’m not sure who he has as a coach/trainer/manager but he needs to grow up and realize his physique (his words not mine) speed and striking skill will only get him so far.
Pitted against an equal skilled fighter who possesses more maturity and focus he will continue to get owned, and quick.

If he came back down to earth and focused on fighting and not high school locker room bravado he could go far. Sounds to me like he needs some classier people around him.
Having someone like Couture or GSP in his camp would help him mature and see how a real champion gets it done.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

ESPADA9 said:


> Having someone like Couture or GSP in his camp would help him mature and see how a real champion gets it done.


:laugh: I'd love to see Couture come to training first day and slap Melvin around.

Have a straight up 5 min wrestling match with Couture 

"Hey Melvin this is why your not so hot"


----------



## Green Scape (Nov 15, 2006)

ESPADA9 said:


> He’s young (only 24) and I’m not sure who he has as a coach/trainer/manager but he needs to grow up and realize his physique (his words not mine) speed and striking skill will only get him so far.
> Pitted against an equal skilled fighter who possesses more maturity and focus he will continue to get owned, and quick.
> 
> If he came back down to earth and focused on fighting and not high school locker room bravado he could go far. Sounds to me like he needs some classier people around him.
> Having someone like Couture or GSP in his camp would help him mature and see how a real champion gets it done.


:thumbsup: Riteous :thumbsup: 
He's an excellent athlete with great potential if he can overcome his mind aspect of the game. Training with someone who can push his ego down is a great idea.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I know that Melvin did not like Joe a lot of problems there with Burkman training with Joe. Melvin felt like Burkman turned on him . But not touching gloves is dumb that is nothing to tap gloves.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

ozz525 said:


> I know that Melvin did not like Joe a lot of problems there with Burkman training with Joe. Melvin felt like Burkman turned on him . But not touching gloves is dumb that is nothing to tap gloves.


What so your saying that not tapping gloves is ok? or your saying what melvin did, by not tapping joes gloves when joe went to tap his was total disrespect?


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

I am saying that tapping gloves is nothing it is not like u r giving a guy that u don't like a hug, a small tap and back away nothing. No need to avoid it.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Well joe tried to tap his gloves to melvin, but melvin didnt do it and backed away and if you look at joes face he was PISSED. They had to bring melvin back over and tell him to touch gloves. It shows respect, and in EVERY FIGHT you touch gloves. What Melvin did just shows how hung over himself he is.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

he got his mouth shut


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Well joe tried to tap his gloves to melvin, but melvin didnt do it and backed away and if you look at joes face he was PISSED. They had to bring melvin back over and tell him to touch gloves. It shows respect, and in EVERY FIGHT you touch gloves. What Melvin did just shows how hung over himself he is.


 I don't think Ozz is disagreeing with you. He's simply saying that regardless of how Melvin may have felt about Joe personally, he still should have touched gloves because it's not a big enough ordeal to let personal feelings stop you from doing it.

What really got me was after the fight when Melvin still wouldn't shake Joe's hand, and made sure Joe knew it by shaking the hand of everyone in Joe's corner. He brought his mom to the fight to make her proud. Is this what she wants to see? :dunno:


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Oh ok im sorry ozz i just wasnt understanding what you were saying.


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

I laughed when Melvin said his physique is better than joe's. Lol what a retard, physique doesn't give you anything. Look at Fedor, his physique sucks shit yet he is one of the best fighters in the world.


----------



## MAVERIK (Jan 3, 2007)

Melvin is the type of fighter who's a great athlete and will often look dominant but against anyone decent seems to get whooped. He got what was coming to him though, great work by Joe


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

joe suprised alot of people.


----------



## xbrokenshieldx (Mar 5, 2007)

yea i wanted melvin to lose once i heard all the shit he was talking. but then when i heard "this is why im hot" play i literally almost dumped myself. i thought to myself, wow i hope he gets choked out by a guillatine in 20 seconds.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Melvin is young and needs to learn that at the top level off mma he isn't the only fighter with talent. Perhaps he was just trying to get into Joe's head, but he showed a complete lack of class by not touching gloves.

Melvin could learn a lot from GSP, Randy Couture and many other successful fighters. Train hard, stay humble and in the end results speak for themselves.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

Very predictable outcome, I knew as soon as Joe got him to the mat it was wrap. Where are all those Melvin nuthuggers now...cough cough Jawshattera :laugh:


----------



## IDL (Oct 19, 2006)

dutch sauce said:


> he got his mouth shut


Loved every second of it :thumbsup:


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

They apologized to each other after the fight you guys are making it sound like it was just Melvin that was talking trash when he wasn't. He came out a little to agressive and I think in a rematch he won't make that mistake again. I like Joe a lot and I think he will beat Sherk/Franca for the title and then he and Melvin will have a rematch. But was it just me or did Burkman seem a little uncomfortible out there when they showed him? He is the one that really started this whole thing if you think about it.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

The Legend said:


> They apologized to each other after the fight you guys are making it sound like it was just Melvin that was talking trash when he wasn't.


 Melving didn't say a word the entire time Joe was reassuring him. Later, Melvin went over to shake the hands of Joe's cornermen, but still refused to shake Joe's. 

Joe never said anything negative about Melvin before or after their fight, so I don't know what he would have had to apologize for.

Melvin, on the other hand, has plenty to apologize for, and only made things worse after the fight was over. I don't understand why you're defending his actions.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Yeah it seemed to me Joe was apologizing to Melvin for choking him so badly. Joe ever said shit about melvin, the only thing he said was I'm the main event...... shit forgot the rest but it was not shit talking. Melvin didnt even shake his hand after the fight, was forced to tap gloves, and deserved the loss. Maybe it will be a wakeup call to him.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

milkkid291 said:


> Yeah it seemed to me Joe was apologizing to Melvin for choking him so badly.


 If you read his lips, Joe was concerned about Melvin's emotional state. I'm paraphrasing, but he told Melvin that he was going to be a great fighter and that this wasn't the end for him.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

I know he asked him if he was ok right after because he seemed like he couldnt breathe. But thanks for telling me what he said.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Melvin is young, and comes from a hard place where everyone probably talked shit and it's just part of his nature.

Melvin has a lot of time to mature as an MMA fighter, he's only 24 or 25 and already has 50+ fights under his belts, most guys retire at age 40 (look at Randy), so Melvin still has a good 10-15 years in MMA as long as he stays healthy.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Ebc_Kyle said:


> Melvin is young, and comes from a hard place where everyone probably talked shit and it's just part of his nature.


 People rise above their past every day. We should certainly give Guillard a chance to mature, but I don't think he should be cut any slack for his actions while we wait for him to do so. 

Also, he's 24, not 17, so his maturity level is well behind what it should be regardless of where he grew up. I'm not talking about the pre-fight trash-talking (although the HGH thing was over the line) so much as the refusal to touch gloves before the fight and the refusal to shake hands after. That's pathetic and the last thing this sport needs right now.



> Melvin has a lot of time to mature as an MMA fighter, he's only 24 or 25 and already has 50+ fights under his belts, most guys retire at age 40 (look at Randy), so Melvin still has a good 10-15 years in MMA as long as he stays healthy.


 I think Melvin's mental health is going to determine the length and height of his career, not his physical.


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

Just some things I wanted to throw around, thought were interesting. First, look at the camp Melvin is in, Team Punishment. He is a lot like Tito, talks a lot, has a great physique, and blond hair, those three don't always mean your a great fighter as Tito has found on more than one occasion. I was just thinking back to something Goldie said before the fight started, he was like Melvin is like a Kevin Randelmann on a smaller frame and after last night nothing could be more true. Finally, hopefully he learns from this and comes back even better and doesn't go the way of the Crow D. Lauzon(sp?) It is only in our darkest moments can we truly know how great we are.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

just like joe stevenson said he started to believe his own hype and got over confident and i've been saying this all along steveson is so underrated and guillard is too overrated i hope that all changes now


----------



## RHYNO2K (Feb 4, 2007)

To be honest, i never thought it would end that fast, I thought it would end at least in the second round either way (KO or sub), definitely Stevenson is the real deal.

PS: Sorry about the english (not my home language)


----------

